
Kaomoji: Japanese Emoticons - andrewstellman
http://kaomoji.ru/en/
======
raitom
On iOS if you add the japanese keyboard and press the bottom left button on
that keyboard you have access to a huge list of Kaomoji.

~~~
dagoat
I have it enabled, but this site has more

------
euske
The site is blocked by Norton for its use of JSCoinminer.

~~~
creativeembassy
Confirmed on Symantec.

